# Substrate



## TexasTA (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been cleaning up a couple of 120 saltwater tanks and prepping them for freshwater and live plants. In the process, I've ordered about 300# of echo complete. I haven't actually installed it into the tanks. The old standard was 1.25 to 1.5 #s per gallon bur looking at these packages, it seems to be insufficient for a well planted tank. If in your experience this is so, what would you recommend as an extender and how much? Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many "planters" cap there substrate with pool filter sand or blasting sand.Both are cheap in comparison to LFS products and excellent.Pool filter sand can found at pool supply stores(no brainer I know) and the blasting sand is readily available at tractor supply stores.Good luck,planted tanks are awesome.
What kind of fish you planning on?


----------



## TexasTA (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm just looking to build a couple of show tanks. One will be primairly small 1.5 - 3" with a heavy emphasis on killies. The other will proably focus on tetras.


----------

